# Sissy's Day @ the Park



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

So today I took Sissy to the park. Big adventure in itself. PICTURES:

Waiting in the car ready to go!









Wook where we are mommy! Dog Park!









Wut are those?



























One of our hundreds of stops:









I can't wead. Wut does that say?









Weady for the game! I'm in the bleachers!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

looks like Sissy enjoyed herself at the park


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sissy is a lucky girl! Looks like she had a great time exploring!


----------

